# My wife's next buck... Only he don't know it yet.



## Handgunner (Oct 6, 2005)

Found this guys tracks and stride in a road bed so I put the cudde on it... He'll make a nice second buck for the wife.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 6, 2005)

Yep, I`d say so too.


----------



## pendy (Oct 6, 2005)

*Delton*

Nice buck. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 6, 2005)

That is a fine looking deer.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 7, 2005)

get him momma Delt


----------



## Duck's and Buck's (Oct 7, 2005)

we'll expect to see him hanging upside down soon!


----------



## LJay (Oct 7, 2005)

Go git 'em!!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 7, 2005)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> get him momma Delt


  

I hope to put the wife a ladder stand in the area.  It's a thick bedding area that borders a cornfield.  Kind of a funnel between a dirtroad and field edge...  

Enough time in the stand may catch him slipping through.  If not, maybe a drive from one end to the other will put him by her.

It's not a wide area, probably 150 yards wide, about 400 yard long.  If we push it, he'll be pinched where I hope to put the ladder stand.  He either crosses a big field, a dirtroad, or just follows that branch down..  Hopefully he'll do the latter and she'll get him.


----------



## Kdog (Oct 7, 2005)

Best of luck to her!

Kdog


----------



## gabowman (Oct 7, 2005)

Good luck to her. It should make her proud to actually get a chance to take a particular deer she was hunting.


----------



## SADDADDY (Oct 8, 2005)

*Whoa!*

according to QDM standards that is "NOT" a shooter buck, as they would say let him walk  

good luck to her, I hope she gets that fine trophy


----------



## leo (Oct 8, 2005)

*good luck to her*

Delton, sounds like a plan


----------



## raghorn (Oct 13, 2005)

SADDADDY said:
			
		

> according to QDM standards that is "NOT" a shooter buck, as they would say let him walk
> 
> good luck to her, I hope she gets that fine trophy


Yep, let him walk right into the crosshairs..........


----------

